

RIAA Accuses Google Of Not Doing Enough To Fight Piracy - rome
http://searchengineland.com/riaa-accuses-google-of-not-doing-enough-to-fight-piracy-but-may-be-guilty-of-not-doing-enough-itself-122998

======
nuweborder
Seems like the RIAA is ALWAYS accusing someone of something. Organizations
really show their focus and true colors when their power and strong hold is
threatened. Control is a powerful and dangerous thing. Especially when someone
else threatens it, even if it is for the greater good of the people and
promotes their ability to choose.

